# Central Boiler and Solar Needs



## akricktator1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with being off grid using one of these outdoor stoves for radiator type heat and hot water? My basic concern in power for the stove pump and power for the circulating pump. Is there 12v versions of both pumps? Just what do you think are my best options concerning this type of arrangement? Thanks much. Any links would be great too.

Rick


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A friend was unhappy with all the power needed to run the 4 or 5 pumps for his unit. . . . in floor heating.
The *run* time for those pumps is long----almost constant. So he had to fire up his gas genny a lot.
They are not at that place now---thats why the "past tence"

but---it kept the place warm.

they are 120 vac pumps.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes they sell 12 volt low amp draw pumps for such systems. A solar panel should keep the pump batteries charged 75% of the time


----------

